

This is a perfectly circular phone, and it's wonderfully weird - nkurz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/3/8140023/smart-pocket-watch-mwc-gadget

======
feelslikefelt
On first glance, sign me up for the first batch!

When I started reading though... it's a neat idea with "meh" execution. It
takes round photos and you have to rotate the device to zoom in and focus?
What?

~~~
petrolu
It makes sense in a way that the photos would be round, by way of the fact
that the screen is circular. Granted, one could scale a rectangular frame
within it for previews and while taking a photo, but then you're left with a
potentially super tiny window.

------
saidajigumi
Interesting that it runs Firefox OS.

